# unknown fish



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Could anybody help me identify 2 fish?


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not without more info. Pics?


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi bma57 i could send you a pic in an email


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

they kinnda look like kenyi,but the one has alot of stripes.I have pics


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to : http://www.tinypic.com/
Hit "Browse"
Upload said photo
Copy Forum/Message Board code, and paste here.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

having trouble pasting


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

cdmok,I sent you an email


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Cropped and brightened:


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

So you recieved my email! cool.Do you know what they are??


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

No clue! I can only recognize my own cichlids


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

the one in the back looks like a kenyi (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798)......kinda hard to tell though...the one is front has way too many bars to be a kenyi...possibly a hybrid :-?

sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://i305.ph[/img]otobucket.com/albums/nn216/jdgambler111/IMG_0821.jpg?t=1208304681


----------

